# Aldi informiert mal wieder



## basto (13. April 2007)

Tach,

Im Aldi-Süd gibts mal wieder Radklamotten:

http://www.aldi-sued.de/de/html/offers/angebote_ab_mo_3402.htm

Ob die was taugen? 

Wollte mir vielleicht die Handschuhe mit Gelpolster holen. Aber für 2,50    ??? Meine Roeckl haben 40  gekostet ....


----------



## dubbel (13. April 2007)

warum wird eigentlich bei jeder immer gleichen aktion die immer gleiche frage gestellt?
was soll an den aldi-sachen besser oder schlechter sein als an den siebzehn vorherigen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bierfahrer (13. April 2007)

Bin der festen Überzeugen das Aldi die Produkte optimiert!


----------



## basto (13. April 2007)

:d


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (13. April 2007)

Wenn du denkst, dass sie zu billig sind, dann lass es doch einfach. Ich werds se mir kaufen für 2.50 .Auch wenn ich se nur ein halbes Jahr fahre und sie danach kaput gehen, für 2.50  kann man nichts falsch machen. 
Aber immer diese Bestätigung, ob man sich das kaufen soll oder nicht!


----------



## Bierfahrer (13. April 2007)

Ich seh das so wenn die meisten Leute preiswuster Einkaufen würden - dann könnte Gore und Co auch nicht mehr ihr Zeug zu den Fantasiepreisen kaufen.
Ne Jacke die in der Herstellung max 10 Euro kostet für das 10fache Verkloppen!


----------



## basto (13. April 2007)

Nur zur Richtigstellung. Will keine Bestätigung ob ich die Teile kaufen soll oder nicht!

Nur mal wieder interessant, was man so für den Namen zahlt.


----------



## Micro767 (13. April 2007)

die Regenhose, denn man schwitzt eh in jeder und sie muss nur dicht sein 
die Brillen, denn zum verlieren und kaputt machen sind sie billig genug
die Erste Hilfe Tasche für den Notfall, denn auffüllen muss man eh mal 

aber das ist natürlich nur meine persönliche Meinung !

Alles andere mag für Einsteiger o.k. sein, die erst mal sehen wollen ob der Sport überhaupt für sie in frage kommt. 
Genau so hab ich ja auch mal angefangen, mit Aldi und Co. und ich besitzte immer noch ein paar Teile davon . Bis Heute bin ich ja auch noch immer nicht ganz bei Assos & Co. angekommen !   Man stellt selbst fest ob man mehr ausgeben will und kann und somit erkennt man auch die Qualitätsunterschiede und muss entscheiden ob man den Preis dafür bereits ist zu zahlen.


----------



## Micro767 (13. April 2007)

basto schrieb:


> Nur mal wieder interessant, was man so für den Namen zahlt.



zuviel ! viel zuviel !


----------



## Geisterfahrer (13. April 2007)

Mit der Sonnenbrille fahr ich auch rum.

Meine Erstausrüstung war auch von Aldi. Nach und nach habe ich mir dann einige Markenteile im Schlußverkauf zugelegt, für ein paar habe ich auch den vollen Preis gezahlt.
Den größten Unterschied merke ich bei der Hose. Selbst meine günstige Pearl Izumi Quest sitzt sich für mich wesentlich angenehmer als Aldi, Lidl & co. Wenn die Komfortsteigerung zu den richtig teuren Modellen noch einmal genauso ist, dann würde es sich m.E. hier am meisten lohnen, viel Geld auszugeben.


----------



## Kranked_V (13. April 2007)

zum vollschwitzen für 2std. taugts...aber ich würd mich nie wieder ohne meine assos hose aufs bike schwingen , da lohnt sparen abs. nix!! (oder ä.) brille, 1.hilfe, trikot hatte ich/hab ich au no...preis abs. ok.
ansonsten im www. bei den einschlägigen shops im auslauf schaun...
dann is die bikeausstattung irgendw, komplett!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rob B. (13. April 2007)

Nja ein paar Teile von Lidl hab ich auch und im großen und ganzen bin ich auch zufrieden damit für den Einstig reicht es allemal.  

Übrigens will ich mir die Sonnenbrille und das Verbandsset anschauen bei dem Preis kann man nicht viel verkehrt machen


----------



## Schafschützer (13. April 2007)

Warum kauft ihr euch nicht auch die Räder bei ALDI? Bei dem Preis kann man sich indestens vier tolle MTB's bei Aldi oder Lidl pro Jahr kaufen.

Manchmal glaube ich, daß die Threadstarter ein Paar Handschuhe umsonst dafür bekommen, daß sie in den einschlägigen Foren Werbung machen(Ist jetzt nicht persönlich gemeint).


----------



## DKH (13. April 2007)

mal ot: gibts das auch bei aldi nord?


----------



## zedek (13. April 2007)

warum sollte man denn keine werbung fÃ¼r aldi und co hier machen?

es wird kaum einer von denen gesponsort und fÃ¼r einsteiger oder leute die nicht jeden tag den haufen werbung aus der zeitung durchforsten ne schÃ¶ne erinnerung.

zum qualitÃ¤t von aldi, die sachen sind ihren preis 2mal wert, von der qualitÃ¤t nicht mit den einschlÃ¤gigen qualitÃ¤tsfirmen zu vergleichen, aber wenn meine 19â¬ jacke nach nem jahr kaputt geht muss die gore dafÃ¼r schon 10 jahre halten, weil im fÃ¼hling oder wÃ¤rend des Ã¼bergangs kann die auch nicht viel mehr als aldi und co


----------



## Schafschützer (13. April 2007)

Gerade in der Übergangszeit merkt man, ob die Kleidung was taucht oder nicht. Um meinen Standpunkt noch mal etwas zu verdeutlichen. Würdest du, Zadeck, ein Aldi-Rad kaufen, nur weil es Preisgünstig ist und vieleicht ein XT-Schaltwerk hat. Klar, fahren kann ich mit dem Aldi-Rad und mit der Aldi-Kleidung; aber ob es mir auch so viel Spaß macht, wie mit Qualitätsware glaube ich kaum.


----------



## B.Z. (13. April 2007)

Ich glaub, ich hol mir den Lenkerkorb!  







Endlich habe ich unterwegs direkten Zugriff auf Chips und Limo!  



LG

Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yossarian (13. April 2007)

Hmm, die Socken kann ich mir ja mal anschaun.

Ansonsten bin ich auch der Meinung von Scharfschützer.


----------



## AmmuNation (13. April 2007)

Ich will den Compi. Da ist sogar MONTAGEZUBEHÖR dabei!!
Bei Sigma hat man kein Montagezubehör, auch keinen Halter... das ist so besonders, das mans anschreiben muss.
Aldi!


----------



## Tifftoff (13. April 2007)

Bei ist es so, dass ich immer wieder bei Aldi Fahrradzubehör mitgenommen habe, irgendwann habe ich mir dann noch Markenware gekauft, die zwar besser aber auch viel teurer ist. Das Aldi und Lidl Zeug lag dann nur noch unbenutzt in der Ecke. Also wenn man es nicht benutzt, ist auch der Aldikram zu teuer, und liegt einem immer im Weg rum und füllt nur den Schrank.

Das einzige, was mich immer überzeugt hat, waren solche Billigcomputer.
Die Klamotten sehen so übel aus, das machen die doch bewußt, oder? Wollen die bewußt soziale Randgruppen ansprechen? Kommt mir manchmal so vor.

Den Helm schau ich mir mal an, angeblich baugleich mit einem Cratoni Helm.


----------



## Honigblume (13. April 2007)

Von wegen 2,50â¬ fÃ¼r Handschuhe die kÃ¶nnen nix taugen...
Hab letztes Jahr welche fÃ¼r 2â¬ gekauft, oder waren es 1,50 â¬ ? Wurscht, sind die besten Handschuhe die ich je hatte und die halten immer noch.
Ich werde mich auf jeden Fall zum nÃ¤chsten Aldi Sued begeben.


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (13. April 2007)

jop die handschuhe sind echt ok....socken und evtl regenhose werd ich mir holen. hab einfach noch keine regenhose und für ne richtige fehlt einfach das geld...


----------



## Honigblume (13. April 2007)

Meine Regenhose habe ich mir vor 2 Jahren oder bei Thomas Philipps gekauft, Wasserdicht, Atmungsaktiv, für wenig Euros...
Es lohnt sich also auch, dort mal zu stöbern, wobei man allerdings auch Pech haben kann und etwas nicht taugt.


----------



## AirZonk! (13. April 2007)

Honigblume schrieb:


> wobei man allerdings auch Pech haben kann und etwas nicht taugt.



das macht aber nix bei dem preis.... da kann man sich getroßt 4 hosen kaufen wo nur eine was taugt und man ist immernoch wesentlich billiger als bei den "big ones"


----------



## daniel77 (13. April 2007)

Kumpel hat gestern auf der Tour `nen Platten gehabt, kein Problem dacht ich, meine Tchibo Mini-Pumpe gezückt, gepumpt, und Zack kompletter Pumpenkopf abgerissen. Da half eben nur noch laufen.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (13. April 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Ich will den Compi. Da ist sogar MONTAGEZUBEHÖR dabei!!
> Bei Sigma hat man kein Montagezubehör, auch keinen Halter... das ist so besonders, das mans anschreiben muss.
> Aldi!



A propos Sigma: Kann es sein, daß die Halterung der Twist Lock von Sigma ziemlich ähnlich sieht?


----------



## ilex (13. April 2007)

nö, diesmal nix dabei. Aber gut, trotz "Werbung nein danke" Aufkleber am Briefkasten jedesmal auf die Aktion hingewiesen zu werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sisco (14. April 2007)

soviel zum thema marke oder nicht marke...

ich denke es kommt immer auf die handhabung der gegenstÃ¤nde an ...

also mit nem baumarkt bike wÃ¼rde ich nicht wirklich "richtig" biken gehen wollen ...

so sachen wie handschuhe und compi etc fÃ¼r geringen preis ok.. da kann man wohl kaum was falsch machen ...

und wenn man sich grad keinen helm fÃ¼r xâ¬ leisten kann (will) ist es wohl nicht verkehrt einen fÃ¼r 10â¬ zu kaufen ...besser als keiner

also ich denke es sollte jeden selbst Ã¼erlassen sein 

ride on ..


----------



## elmono (14. April 2007)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Kumpel hat gestern auf der Tour `nen Platten gehabt, kein Problem dacht ich, meine Tchibo Mini-Pumpe gezückt, gepumpt, und Zack kompletter Pumpenkopf abgerissen. Da half eben nur noch laufen.



Genau das ist mir bei der TCM Pumpe von einem Kumpel auch passiert. War schon ziemlich ärgerlich.

Von den Aldi Radhosen kann ich übrigens nur abraten. Die Verarbeitung ist zwar okay, aber die Polsterung kann man auch mit einer Damenbinde locker erreichen...


----------



## Andulat (14. April 2007)

Witzig finde ich, dass die Dinge vom Aldi trotzdem so viele hier schon mal ausprobiert haben (mich eingeschlossen). Wer es ernst nimmt mit dem Radeln kauft sich bald andere Sachen. Für Gelegenheits-in-den-Biergarten-Fahrer ist das Zeugs aber nicht so schlecht. Wobei man dafür eigentlich überhaupt keine speziellen Klamotten braucht...
Bei mir liegt es jetzt nur im Schrank und war deshalb rausgeschmissenes Geld und wäre im Biergarten (oder sonstwo) besser angelegt gewesen.


----------



## Andry (14. April 2007)

Gehöre auch zu den "Discounter" Testpersonen- vor kurzem gab es bei LIDL so ne Fahrrad Zubehör/Bekleidungs Aktion.

Die Shirts nutze ich immer wieder- die sind für Ihr Geld ne echte Empfehlung.Die Hosen allerdings, na ja, weniger empfehlenswert vom Polster her gesehen.Habe mir kurz danach eine Nallini zugelegt- dazwischen liegen wirklich Welten vom Komfort her, leider auch vom Preis.... 

Ich denke nicht alles ist schlecht und nicht empfehlenswert- kommt halt immer auf den einzelnen Artikel und die eigenen Bedürfnisse an.


Gruss

Andreas


----------



## Honigblume (14. April 2007)

Elmono, sag Bescheid, DAS würd ich mir nur zu gern ansehen  

Habe 3 Thermo Hosen vom Aldi, und die Polsterung find ich als Frau klasse   Aufgrundessen, würde ich mir keine teure Gore kaufen und das gesparte Geld in den Biergarten investieren.


----------



## donpope (15. April 2007)

hat denn einer von euch schon mal erfahrung gemacht mit den schläuchen?


----------



## wusel58 (15. April 2007)

Ich....kann aber nix berichten...vorigen Sommer reingemacht ins Stadtschlampenlaufrad ... Ende....gewogen hab ich sie auch nich....

Schon mal genau auf die Verpackung von Standard Schwalbe Schläuchen geschaut....kommen aus Malaysia !


----------



## musicman304 (15. April 2007)

Die Klamotten vom Aldi sind auf jedenfall besser als die Kleidung, die es vor ein paar Wochen bei LIDL gab (Süddeutschland).
Ich habe letztes Jah ein Trikot und zwei Trinkflaschen mitgenommen und kann nur positives vermelden: alles noch super intakt.
Besonders die Aluflaschen unterscheiden sich kaum von den teuren SIGG Flaschen und haben auch nur 3 Steine gekostet. 
Bei den Radhosen fiel mir aber der etwas weite Schnitt gleich auf und auch das Radpolster hart mich nicht ganz überzeugt.
Aber für Leute, die nicht oft radfahren, genügt das vielleicht. Aldi will ja die breite Masse ansprechen und keine Professionals.
Man muß halt schauen, was für einen am ehesten passend ist.
Gruß

Stefan


----------



## entlebucher (15. April 2007)

Servus,

hab mir letztes Jahr ein paar von den Schläuchen gekauft. Also zum Downhillen oder etwas "engagierterer Fahrweise" in heftigem Gelände sind mir etwas zu dünnwandig. 
Aber für ein XC-Velo oder die Stadtschlampe sind die vollkommen ausreichend. (oder als notschlauch für den Rucksack, besser schlauch als schieben)

Ansonsten bin ich von den Aldikleidern total überzeugt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (15. April 2007)

ich fahre jetzt seit 2 jahren und ca 12.000km die aldi radhose inkl unterhose. stimmt schon, das polster ist nicht das beste aber so grausam find ich es jetzt auch nicht. nichts desto trotz kommt demnächst was ordentliches in den kleiderschrank.

die handschuhe sind super, halten ewig, sitzen gut, kosten nichts...


----------



## daniel77 (15. April 2007)

Honigblume schrieb:


> Habe 3 Thermo Hosen vom Aldi(.......) das gesparte Geld in den Biergarten investieren.



Thermo-Hosen im Biergarten


----------



## MiketheBikeWW (15. April 2007)

Ich würde mal sagen die Aldiprodukte sind "solide". 

Allerdings sollte man sich bei den Preisen schon mal nach den Hintergünden fragen. Das Prinzip funktioniert so: Ich mach einige Bilder und Analysen von bekannten Produkten(Sigma, Röckl usw.) und schick die nach China. Die kopieren das möglichst genau für 50 Cent Tageslohn und schicken die fertige Ware zurück nach Deutschland passend zum Saisonstart. Es sind ganz einfach Billigplagiate.

Für den Preis ist die Qualität gut, Aldi würde nie zulassen das sie absoluten Schrott verkaufen. Allerdings sollte man auch nicht gehobene Qualität und das gleiche Knowhow der kopierten Produkte erwarten. Entwicklung und Forschung ist teuer und dafür bezahlt man halt etwas mehr. Selbst wenn die  Produktion selbst auch in Fernost stattfindet.

Natürlich bezahlt man für manche Markennamen auch ein wenig Status. 

So bleibt jedem selbst überlassen mit was er durch die Gegend düst. 

Ich pers. bin in der Anfangszeit mit normalen Baumwoll-T-Shirts durch die Steppe gefahren, ging auch!


----------



## Yossarian (15. April 2007)

Ich geh morgen vor der Arbeit mal rein.
Mit dem Tacho für 4 und ein paar Socken kann man ja womöglich nicht viel falsch machen.
Die Handschuhe schau ich mir auch noch an.


----------



## Honigblume (16. April 2007)

> Zitat:
> Zitat von Honigblume Beitrag anzeigen
> Habe 3 Thermo Hosen vom Aldi(.......) das gesparte Geld in den Biergarten investieren.
> Thermo-Hosen im Biergarten



Glaubst ja nicht im Ernst, daß ich im Winter bevorzugt mich in den Biergarten setz   da heissts im Winter (oder kurz vorher  ) die Hosen kaufen und einige Monate später das Gesparte in den Biergarten bringen


----------



## dubbel (16. April 2007)

Bierfahrer schrieb:


> ...wenn die meisten Leute preiswuster Einkaufen würden - dann könnte Gore und Co auch nicht mehr ihr Zeug zu den Fantasiepreisen [verkaufen].


dann gäb es wahrscheinlich aber auch kein GoreTex und co. 
wer sollte sonst die entwicklung bezahlen? 





Bierfahrer schrieb:


> Ne Jacke die in der Herstellung max 10 Euro kostet ...


wenn man nur das material rechnet, kann man den chemiker nicht bezahlen, der das zeug zusammmenrührt. 
wie soll sich das amortisieren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matze. (16. April 2007)

> die handschuhe sind super, halten ewig, sitzen gut, kosten nichts...




Ich habe letztes Jahr 2 Paar gekauft, gehalten haben die etwa 10 Ausfahrten, dann sind an beiden Paaren die Nähte zwischen den Fingern gerissen . Aber wenigstens ist die Rückgabe kein Problem .
Die Brillen waren bisher gut, die werde ich wieder holen, 2 Paar pro Jahr gehen bei mir immer als Kollateralschäden drauf .


----------



## d_mase (16. April 2007)

Yossarian schrieb:


> Ich geh morgen vor der Arbeit mal rein.
> Mit dem Tacho für 4 und ein paar Socken kann man ja womöglich nicht viel falsch machen.
> Die Handschuhe schau ich mir auch noch an.



Genau das ist diese blöde Aldi Mentalität. Ich kauf mir einen Tacho für 4 Euro und wenn er kaputt geht, dann geht er halt kaputt.

Für 4 Euro rennt man nämlich auch nicht wieder zum Aldi zurück und gibt das Ding zurück wenn´s kaputt ist. Und wenn, dann ist´s nicht mal den Sprit wert, den man zur nächsten Aldi Filiale verbläst.

Also, hat man 4 Euro verplempert und begibt sich nach einem halben Jahr wieder auf Tacho Suche. Wahrscheinlich bietet dann Aldi wieder einen neuen Tacho für wenig Geld an. "Ui toll, ich bräuchte mal wieder einen neuen Tacho"

Alleine das wäre mir schon zu blöd, alle halbe Jahre ein Tacho zu montieren. Da bin ich langfristig billiger unterwegs, wenn ich mir einen guten Tacho bei einem Händler bestelle oder kaufe. 

Vor allem tun wir der Umwelt was Gutes. Ich wette, dass die Millionen Aldi computer, die produziert worden sind, alle nach einem halben Jahr auf der Müllkippe landen....Aber nicht schlimm, Aldi hat bestimmt schon wieder angefangen die nächsten Millionen 4 Euro Tachos zu produzieren


----------



## brmpfl (16. April 2007)

MiketheBikeWW schrieb:


> Ich würde mal sagen die Aldiprodukte sind "solide".
> ...
> Aldi würde nie zulassen das sie absoluten Schrott verkaufen.



Mir kommen da so Story's von z.B. TV-Karten in den Sinn, aus denen theoretisch  der Ton in Stereo erschallen sollte, in der Realität war's dann Mono.
DVD-Player, die von den angegebenen abspielbaren Formaten nur einen Teil unterstützten.
Rauchmelder, die keinen Rauch meldeten.
...


----------



## Schafschützer (16. April 2007)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Thermo-Hosen im Biergarten



Wenn man schon morgens um 9 Uhr im Biergarten sitzt, ist eine Thermohose bestimmt nützlich.


----------



## Riddick (16. April 2007)

Ich komme gerade vom ALDI zurÃ¼ck. Hab' aber nur ein paar SchlÃ¤uche fÃ¼r die Bikes der Family mitgenommen; ich selbst fahr' lieber weiter Schwalbe.  


Die Regenklamotten sind sackschwer; da ist die leichte Tchibo-Hose, die's letztes Jahr fÃ¼r 6,99 â¬ gab, die wesentlich bessere Wahl.
Die Socken sind ganz ok, aber m.E. etwas zu dick (zumindest fÃ¼r den Sommer). Auch da finde ich die Laufsocken vom letztjÃ¤hrigen Herbstangebot angenehmer.
Die Handschuhe sind fÃ¼r den Preis ok; mit Roeckl und Co kann man sie natÃ¼rlich nicht vergleichen.
Die Radunterhosen kann man vergessen; mit 'ner Always Ultra in normalen Unterhosen ist man wahrscheinlich besser gepolstert. 
Auch die Baggy-Pants mit Innenhose sind furchtbar schwer, obwohl das Sitzpolster ein dÃ¼nner Witz ist.
Mit den Trikots macht man eigentlich nix falsch, wenn's einen nicht stÃ¶rt, dass tausende andere Biker die gleichen Klamotten anhaben. 
Die Brillen haben auch 'nen ganz passablen Eindruck gemacht, wobei auch hier wieder das Tchibo-Pendant mit Tasche und 3 WechselglÃ¤sern die bessere, wenn auch etwas teurere, Option ist.
Die Satteltasche mit Werkzeug ist eher was fÃ¼r den "Sonntagsfahrer". AuÃerdem ist der Klettverschluss fÃ¼r die Befestigung an der SattelstÃ¼tze so kurz bemessen, dass sie sich nur an ganz dÃ¼nnen StÃ¼tzen festmachen lÃ¤sst.  

Das andere Zeug hab' ich nicht angeschaut, weil's mich nicht interessiert hat.

Nur noch kurz ein Wort zu den Hosen: Da man die meiste Zeit im Sattel sitzt, sollte man besonders an der Hose nicht sparen. Die Investition schmerzt evtl. kurzzeitig, zahlt sich aber langfristig aus. Ich hÃ¤tte neulich fast 'ne Tour abgebrochen, weil ich versehentlich zu meiner einzigen Aldi-Hose (in Verbindung mit 'nem relativ harten Selle Italia SLR) gegriffen hab', die ich sonst nur fÃ¼r kurze Strecken oder ein StÃ¼ndchen auf dem Ergomteter nehme.  Nach nicht mal 2 Stunden hat mir dermaÃen der Hintern wehgetan, dass ich ernsthaft in ErwÃ¤gung gezogen habe, mit dem Zug heimzufahren.


----------



## Bierfahrer (16. April 2007)

Am besten fährt man ohne Polster - das tut zwar am Anfang weh !
Oder tuscht ihr nach der Sauna mit warmen Wasser?

Als Anfänger ne Assoshose gekauft - ist wie den Führerschein auf einem Automatikauto gemacht! Der Hintern ist auf Zeiten versaut!


----------



## Postmann (16. April 2007)

Bierfahrer schrieb:


> Am besten fährt man ohne Polster - das tut zwar am Anfang weh !
> Oder tuscht ihr nach der Sauna mit warmen Wasser?
> 
> Als Anfänger ne Assoshose gekauft - ist wie den Führerschein auf einem Automatikauto gemacht! Der Hintern ist auf Zeiten versaut!


 
Na, das mag Deine Meinung sein, aber ohne Polster ne 3 Stunden Tour oder ein Rennen zu fahren ist wohl eher was mit Masochismus denn mit Abhärtung zu tun.

Aber das muß jeder selbst wissen.


----------



## Bick (16. April 2007)

Ich hab mir schon für zig Euros die Super duper Markenhosen
im Gelände zerfetzt. Die letzte war ne 3 Tage alte Pearl für
wieder viel Kohle.

Da hatt ich die Faxen dermaßen dicke, daß ich auf die Version
des Abhärtens umgestiegen bin. Und jetzt kann ich mich über wichtigere
Dinge aufregen....


----------



## Muehi (16. April 2007)

Hi,

hab mir vom Aldi nur die Erste Hilfe Tasche geholt. Inhalt sieht ordentlich aus, nur könnte für meinen Geschmack mehr Kompressen bzw. Wundauflagen drin sein. 
Für den Preis kann man aber imo absolut nicht meckern. Auf der Tasche sind sogar Klettbänder drauf  

Und für meinen Dad nen Helm und die Handschuhe, besser als gar kein Helm ist das definitv. Die Handschuhe hab ich mir noch nicht näher angeschaut. 


Wegen Hosen, nachdem ich mal ne TCM Hose hatte, und der Tragekomfort so bescheiden war, dass das Radln damit schmerzhafter war als ohne Radlhose, schau ich mir auch nicht weiter an.


----------



## B.Z. (16. April 2007)

Das Erste-Hilfe Set habe ich mir auch geholt. In meinem Deuter Erste-Hilfe-Set ist weder Schere noch Pinzette enthalten. Wenn ich nur diese Teile und den Rest zum Nachfüllen verwende, hat sich der Preis gelohnt.

Dann gabs noch testweise 2 Unterhosen und 3 Paar Socken. Für die Feierabend-Runden wirds schon reichen... 

LG

Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## $hsd0w (16. April 2007)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> A propos Sigma: Kann es sein, daß die Halterung der Twist Lock von Sigma ziemlich ähnlich sieht?



 ja und der tacho von sigma passt auch drauf, hab mir nämlich mal 2 von denen als ersatz geholt, weil die sigma halterung leicht beim sturz kaputtgeht!


----------



## r0ckZ (16. April 2007)

DKH schrieb:


> mal ot: gibts das auch bei aldi nord?


nein leider nicht ... bin grad völlig euphorisch hingefahren  

schade, wollt mir helm, handschuhe und schläuche kaufen ...


----------



## pisskopp (16. April 2007)

Geiz ist geil & kostet deutsche Arbeitsplätze ihr Helden


----------



## Honigblume (16. April 2007)

Dafür, daß doch relativ viel über die Aldi Sachen geschimpft wird, war der Aldi, wo ich heute war, diesbezüglich schon äußerst leer gekauft.

Ein Paar Handschuhe hab ich gekauft, 2 Hose (eine enge, eine weite) und 2 Trikots. 

Ich habe damit JA gesagt und bin dem Team "Radsport Albrecht" beigetreten


----------



## Dill (16. April 2007)

Ich hab da  mal zugeschlagen und finde die Qulität zu dem Preis eigentlich in Orndnung,nicht mit Markenkleidung vergleichbar aber immerhin genug für 1-2 Saisons.
Die Trikots sind schön leicht ,fallen für mich ein wenig gross aus und haben schönen Stoff aber der Reißverschluss gefällt mir nicht so gut scheinbar könnte das die Sollbruchstelle sein.

Die Hosen sind zu dem Preis gut es ist ein eingenähtes 2dimensionales pad auf das an Hauptbelastungsstellen noch bessere Pads aufgenäht sind.
Die Nähte sind in Ordndung  ,bliebe halt zu prüfen wie platt das Pad nach 500+km ist.

Der Computer ist leicht installiert und wird mittels Gummischellen an Lenker und Gabel befestigt hm ich denke die Halterung könnte solider sein und wird das gerät bei holperigen Strecken ab und an mal abwwerfen 
Das ding hat die wichtigsten Funktionen und zusätzlich Kalrienverbrauch/Strecke abhängig vom Körpergewicht
Für 4 Öcken kann man da eigentlich nix falsch machen Meine Prognose hält 2 Jahre und macht dann irgendwann den Abflug in irgend einen Busch .

Die Schläuche sind mir recht geknäult aus der Packung entgegengesprungen ,sind recht dünnwandig ,aber als Ersatschlauch für die Satteltasche durchaus  zu gebrauchen.Aber zu einem Preis von weniger als  1/5 tel von dem Schwalbe Av13 wo ich ihn immer kaufe kann man viele Platte haben.

Ich schau mir mal an wie lang das Zeug hält und wenn es das tut bin ich sehr zufrieden weil ich dann viel gespart habe im Vergleich zum Markenartikel.


----------



## Andry (16. April 2007)

Habe mir ein Trikot- eine Brille (die hab ich der Lebensgefährtin überlassen) und ein paar Handschuhe als Ersatz für meine Roeckl gekauft.Trikot ist vom Design her recht gelungen- die Handschuhe machen für den Preis einen sehr guten Eindruck, die Brille ist Ihr Geld auch sicherlich wert- kostet ja fast nix.

Das Trikot werde ich baldigst ausprobieren- wie gesagt, vom Design her gefällt es mir sehr gut.


Gruss

Andreas


----------



## DKH (16. April 2007)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> nein leider nicht ... bin grad völlig euphorisch hingefahren
> 
> schade, wollt mir helm, handschuhe und schläuche kaufen ...



war es nicht immer so, dass es immer bissl später zum aldi nord kam?


----------



## Ben1000 (16. April 2007)

Schlauch wiegt übrigens ca. 230 g. Achso, wer einen dicken Hintern hat braucht keine Radhose!


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (16. April 2007)

boah wenns das nicht schon gäbe würd ich jetzt ein buch schreiben mit dem titel "mein kampf" -.-

ne im ernst, sau viel los, sau viele menschen 60+ die sich lautstark über die preise bei "normalen" händlern für qualitativ bessere sachen beschweren und rummotzen...

wie dem auch sei, hab mi die regenhose gekauft, 4 dosen iso-pulver, ein paar handschuhe..dat wars. mal gucken wie die regenhose ist. da das meine erste ist kann man das ruhig mal testen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Richelbach (16. April 2007)

Hallo
Habe mir 2 Hosen, 1 Tacho für das Fahrrad meiner Frau , die Halterung vom Tacho ist die selbe wie die von meinem Sigma  
2 Paar Handschuhe, meine Roeckl haben 30Euro gekostet 4 Wochen alt, und ziehen schon Fäden an den Fingern   die vom Aldi machen einen sehr guten Eindruck.
MfG Bernhard


----------



## Haardtattack (16. April 2007)

Hallo,
wollte nur vermelden, dass meine Aldi-Regenjacke mich letztes Jahr trocken über die Alpen gebracht hat, was man von den Markenprodukten einiger Mitfahrer nicht behaupten kann.
Auch meine Aldi-Trans-X-Handschuhe leben noch und haben auch einen Waschmaschinenaufenthalt gut überstanden.
Allerdings hat man mit Aldi-Ausrüstung natürlich keine Chance bei der Style-Polizei, die zwar langsam den Berg hochkeucht (Mountain!!!), aber dafür super-Nalini-Pearl Izumi-Assos-gestylt sich auf Fotos gut macht.
An Klamotten kann man sparen, nicht am Bike!!!


----------



## Yossarian (16. April 2007)

d_mase schrieb:


> Alleine das wäre mir schon zu blöd, alle halbe Jahre ein Tacho zu montieren. Da bin ich langfristig billiger unterwegs, wenn ich mir einen guten Tacho bei einem Händler bestelle oder kaufe.



Ob der aber besser ist? Oder nicht vielleicht in derselben chinesischen Fabrik zusammengebastelt wird? Und möglicherweise dieselben elektronischen Bauteile enthält wie ein Tacho von Sigma, VDO, ... ?
Ich weiß es nicht, aber ich vermute, daß ich da gar nicht so falsch liege. Mal sehen, wie lang das Teil hält.

Der erste Eindruck von dem Aldi-Tacho ist schon mal positiv. Den Magnet kann man nämlich anschrauben, mein Sigma-Teil zum klemmen hat sich schon mal von den Messerspeichen am RR verabschiedet. Und das nervt auch.

Die Handschuhe hab ich auch gekauft, obwohl da draufsteht, daß man sie nicht waschen darf. Ich hoffe das geht trotzdem, wenigstens ne Weile?


----------



## Veloziraptor (16. April 2007)

Ufff. Die Klamotten waren heute innerhalb von 1 Stunde weg. Sogar die Polizei war um 8:00 Uhr an den Pforten und hat sich mit mir am Wühltisch um die richtigen Größen gekloppt


----------



## MiketheBikeWW (16. April 2007)

brmpfl schrieb:


> Mir kommen da so Story's von z.B. TV-Karten in den Sinn, aus denen theoretisch  der Ton in Stereo erschallen sollte, in der Realität war's dann Mono.
> DVD-Player, die von den angegebenen abspielbaren Formaten nur einen Teil unterstützten.
> Rauchmelder, die keinen Rauch meldeten.
> ...





Hmm, kann ich nichts zu sagen. 


Würde aber vermuten das die Ausfallquote höher ist als bei Qualitätsprodukten. Man kann öfters Pech haben. 


Meine Meinung:

Für den Biker der sparen MUSS, ist Aldi akzeptabel.

Die, die NICHT sparen MÜSSEN, sollten Aldi normal nur von Aussen kennen und im lokalen Bikeshop des Vertrauens kaufen! 

Geiz ist jedenfalls definitiv nicht geil.


----------



## Easy (17. April 2007)

Hi,

war auch zu spät, alles leergekauft  

Ich konnte nur ein ein Paar Handschuhe abstauben. Keine passende Hosen mehr (für die kurze Abendrunde sind mir meine Pearly und Sugoi zu schade), keine Socken oder Westen. Auf eine Aldi-Tingel-Tour hatte ich dann auch keine Lust mehr. Außerdem sind die beiden Kindertrikots vom letzten Jahr (einmal 2 , dann 1  vom Wühlkorb  ) noch klasse. 

Gab es diesmal keine Funktionsunterwäsche? Die Hemden waren in den letzten Jahren auch echt okay!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beerchen (17. April 2007)

Easy schrieb:


> ... war auch zu spät, alles leergekauft


Hatte ein bisschen mehr Glück ...
Hab gerade noch die letzte Weste erwischt (und die war sogar in meiner Größe), dann hab ich noch die letzten beiden Trikots in meiner Größe und zwei paar Handschuhe gekrallt.
Die Trikots sind vom Design her recht gelungen und machen für den Preis einen sehr guten Eindruck, und die Weste sieht auch recht brauchbar aus.

Gruß 
Martin


----------



## Bierfahrer (17. April 2007)

Das Gorezeug sichert vielleicht Arbeitsplätze in China und läßt neue Golfplätze für Goresuperreichen bei uns entstehen!

Das gleiche gilt doch für Addidas und Co. Seh nicht ein das ich Davids Lebenstil finanziere!


----------



## elmono (17. April 2007)

Bierfahrer schrieb:


> Das Gorezeug sichert vielleicht Arbeitsplätze in China und läßt neue Golfplätze für Goresuperreichen bei uns entstehen!
> 
> Das gleiche gilt doch für Addidas und Co. Seh nicht ein das ich Davids Lebenstil finanziere!



Genau! Immer feste druff!  

Dass die Sachen, unabhängig vom Produktionsstandort, dennoch eine deutlich höhere Qualität haben, kann man aber nunmal nicht abstreiten.


----------



## Easy (17. April 2007)

elmono schrieb:


> Genau! Immer feste druff!
> 
> Dass die Sachen, unabhängig vom Produktionsstandort, dennoch eine deutlich höhere Qualität haben, kann man aber nunmal nicht abstreiten.



Sehe ich genauso, deshalb schone ich mir meine sündteuren und guten Markenklamotten für die großen Touren und den Urlaub. Bei den abendlichen Fitness-Hausrunden oder auf der Rolle kommt Teamsport Albrecht zum Einsatz


----------



## deineLakaien (17. April 2007)

Hab mir das zeug auch mal angeguckt:
- doppelkolbenfußpumpe: schrott

- minipumpe(2way): ganz gut

- radlerhose: gekauft, 11/2h probegefahren: flachnähte, 8-bahn-schnitt, zur abwechslung mal gutes sitzpolster, fällt weit aus, stoff wie ne alte adidas. schaun mer mal wie lang se durchhält.

- werkzeugtäschchen: schrott. besonders das bleischwere kombitool mit den krummen imbussen. möcht mal wissen was die aldi-kundschaft mit nem kettennietdrücker anfangen will.

- brille: 2 gekauft, 1 nach angucken im autospiegel wieder zurückgegeben (hab meine vor 3tagen verloren, muß als heuschnupfengeplagter die nächsten 1-2 wochen überbrücken bis wieder was vernünftiges da ist)


----------



## Muckele (17. April 2007)

ich glaub bei Tchibo wars, da gab es mal ein Multitool. Das Ding konnte nur eins gut: weit fliegen! Bei der ersten Panne gleich den Inbus durchgedreht, und schon hatte ich komischerweise kein Vertrauen mehr!


----------



## MiketheBikeWW (17. April 2007)

Bierfahrer schrieb:


> Das Gorezeug sichert vielleicht Arbeitsplätze in China und läßt neue Golfplätze für Goresuperreichen bei uns entstehen!
> 
> Das gleiche gilt doch für Addidas und Co. Seh nicht ein das ich Davids Lebenstil finanziere!




Klar, Produziert wird auch sowas fast immer in Fernost. Ok, Trigema is ne Ausnahme, aber naja...

Allerdings, von allen Stoffen, die bisher den Schweiss von meinem Astralkörper lutschen durften, war das Gorezeug  mit Abstand auch das beste.  

Nachteil: Schweineteuer.

 

Und die Albrechts sind ja auch nicht gerade zu den Superarmen, weiß aber nicht ob die gerne Golf spielen.


----------



## Andry (17. April 2007)

MiketheBikeWW schrieb:


> Klar, Produziert wird auch sowas fast immer in Fernost. Ok, Trigema is ne Ausnahme, aber naja...
> 
> Allerdings, von allen Stoffen, die bisher den Schweiss von meinem Astralkörper lutschen durften, war das Gorezeug  mit Abstand auch das beste.
> 
> ...




Also das Albrecht Trikot hatte gestern abend seine Premiere.Und es "lutschte" meinen fliessenden Schweiss recht gut von meiner schlaffen und verbrauchten Hülle- also zumindest in der Richtung kann ich nix negatives vermerken.

Was mir aber nicht ganz so gefällt ist die Schnittform- das Gummibündchen unten rutscht immer über meine Wampe, bleibt also nicht da wo es hin sollte.....aber na ja, man kann nicht alles für das Geld haben. 


Gruss

Andreas


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (17. April 2007)

also die doppelkolben fuß-luftpumpe verrichtet bei mir schon seit jahren ihre dienste mehr als zufriedenstellend. ebenfalls hab ich noch etliche funktionierende tachos hier von teamsport albrecht...

klar, manche sachen sind von markenherstellern einfach besser wie z.b. hosen, aber anderes kann man sich echt getrost bei aldi kaufen und das gesparte geld ins bike investieren -.-


----------



## xrated (17. April 2007)

Die Größen sind schon seltsam. Shirt und Weste in Größe S und die Hose in M warm am Oberschenkel zu knapp.
Scheinbar alles für stelzige Bierbäuche gedacht.
Nach dem umtauschen passte es wenigstens.

Sensationell für den Preis sind der Tacho und die Handschuhe.

Würde auch bei der Kleidung etwas mehr ausgeben für bessere Qualität aber die Preise bei Markenherstellern sind mir dann doch zu abgehoben, da ist man ja schnell 100 los für Trikot+Hose. 

Mal sehen wie oft ich das Trikot auf der Straße sehen werde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Horstelix (17. April 2007)

Den Tacho hat meine Tochter auch schon eine ganze Weile (war glaub ich aus der Frühjahrsaktion im vorletzten Jahr).

Als mein Bike kürzlich kaputt war und ich zum biken mit einem Freund auf mein altes (jetzt das meiner Tochter) umsteigen mußte, habe ich zum Spaß mal meinen Sigma 1606L in den Halter des Aldi-Computers eingesetzt. Und siehe da: paßte und funktionierte einwandfrei. Wer den Aldi-Tacho wohl baut?


----------



## xrated (19. April 2007)

Irgendwie kapiere ich nicht wie man den Geber am Kabel auf die Gabel mit dem Gummi bekommen soll. Man kann ja nur auf einer Seite einhaken. Oder ist das so gedacht das man den Gummi über das große runde zieht.


----------



## Lucky L. (19. April 2007)

Ja, jedenfalls hab´ich das so gemacht.


----------



## Dill (19. April 2007)

zieh den großen Gummi über die 2 Haken und dann über den Sensor(großes Rundes langes) selbst das hält dann bombenfest,auf der Sensorseite gibt es ja auch keine Haken eben nur den Sensor selber wie du schon selber richtig sagtest.

GReetz


----------



## oliverjung (19. April 2007)

Hmm ich weiss nicht, Klamotten von Aldi/Tchibo geht irgendwie gar nicht. 

Versteht mich nicht falsch, es muss nicht Gore, Assos oder sonst ne tolle Marke sein. Ich selbst fahre seit Jahren mit div. Trigema Radlerhosen (nicht immer mit der selben ... ) prima Preis Leistunsverhältnis UND Made in Germany (das es sowas noch gibt .... unglaublich).

Aber jedes Jahr beim Ski fahren sieht man aus 10 km Entfernung die hellblaue "Tchibo Jacken Fraktion", jeder zweite läuft mit so einer "Uniform" rum, mehr als peinlich. Wenn schon billig dann lieber eine No Name Jacke von C&A oder Karstadt, damit läuft wenigstens nicht jeder rum.

Na ja jedem das seine ... freut euch an den 3,50 EUR die Ihr gespart habt und trinkt davon im Biergarten ein schönes kühles Weissbier .... ABER wahrscheinlich im stehen, weil Ihr euch mit der Billigradlerhose einen schönen Wolf gefahren habt, Prost  !!

Oliver


----------



## RCD (2. Mai 2007)

Ab Heute gibts wieder ein sehr gutes Trekking Rad bei Aldi, ist das gleiche wie auf den Fotos in meinem Profil nur mit wohl besserem Lenker dafür aber nicht in schwarz, wie meins, erhältlich. 

Meins ist jetzt genau 1 Jahr alt und ich bin immer noch sehr zufrieden damit, ideal für Leute die nicht so viel Geld für ein Fahrrad ausgeben wollen aber Qualität in der Preisklasse von 600-800 Euro erwarten.


----------



## Speedy78 (3. Mai 2007)

Hab normaler Weise Komplett-Cross-Handschuhe von FOX, sind spitze und in dieser Quali und Form nicht bei Aldi u. Co zu bekommen. Meine fingerlosen Gels sind von TMC (sprich Tschibo) und die find ich auch spitze... Deshalb bin ich auch der Meinung, es ist so was von Wurscht von wo die Sachen sind. Man kann mit allen Herstellern Glück und Pech haben... Nur bei billig-Dingern ärgert man sich nicht so


----------



## WolArn (3. Mai 2007)

Ich hab mir eine Unterhose und das Erstehilfe-Pack gekauft. Meine Hose von Lidl  von letzten Jahr ist noch in Ordung, brauchte also keine neue.

Tragt ihr Radler-Unterhosen? Die Hose von Lidl ist ja gepolstert, die Unterhose von Aldi auch; mein Sattel auch ein wenig. Also irgendwie zuviel des Guten finde ich. Auf langen Touren wird's irgendwann unbequem.


----------



## Yossarian (3. Mai 2007)

WolArn schrieb:


> Tragt ihr Radler-Unterhosen?



Nein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xrated (4. Mai 2007)

Also die Handschuhe sind am Rennrad leider nicht zu gebrauchen weil es am Handballen drückt. Die Hose ist schlecht gepolstert, selbst zusammen mit der gepolsterten Unterhose ist das unbequem.


----------



## Yossarian (4. Mai 2007)

xrated schrieb:


> Also die Handschuhe sind am Rennrad leider nicht zu gebrauchen weil es am Handballen drückt.



Ich halt nicht viel von dem meisten Aldi-Zeugs. 
Aber gerade die Handschuhe hatte ich jetzt den ganzen Urlaub auf Malle gefahren. Funktionell für mich top.
Vermutlich nicht allzu lange haltbar, aber dafür sehr billig.


----------



## r0ckZ (5. Mai 2007)

bei plus gibts grad fahrradschuhe ...

//15â¬


----------



## Schwarzwild (5. Mai 2007)

Yossarian schrieb:


> Ich halt nicht viel von dem meisten Aldi-Zeugs.
> Aber gerade die Handschuhe hatte ich jetzt den ganzen Urlaub auf Malle gefahren. Funktionell für mich top.
> Vermutlich nicht allzu lange haltbar, aber dafür sehr billig.



Es gab letztens verschiedene Typen von Handschuhen (alle unter selbem Label und Preis). Die eine Variante war totaler Müll, die andere passte erstaunlich gut, habe ich einfach mal abgegriffen, und hat jetzt schon so einige Testtouren hinter sich. Wenn man im Laufe der Saison so viele Radhandschuhe verschleißt, wie ich, ist es O.K., denn auch teure von Roeckl oder Scott haben teilweise nicht länger gehalten oder waren auf Dauer unbequem.


----------



## zwilling1606 (5. Mai 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Ich will den Compi. Da ist sogar MONTAGEZUBEHÖR dabei!!
> Bei Sigma hat man kein Montagezubehör, auch keinen Halter... das ist so besonders, das mans anschreiben muss.
> Aldi!



*ich habe den Bikemate vom ALDI und bin damit zufrieden *


----------



## zwilling1606 (5. Mai 2007)

*was mich mal mehr interessieren würde, wo bekommt man den günstige Plastiktrinkflaschen???? Habe für die letzte 7,60 bezahlt-das ist etwas  teuer *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haschoma (5. Mai 2007)

bei uns gibts im karstadt sport trinkflaschen für 3,75 oder 3,5. das ist kein angebotspreis und schon über ein bis zwei jahre im angebot. karstadt in karlsruhe


----------



## Geisterfahrer (5. Mai 2007)

Habe eine kurze Hose gekauft (die weite, nicht die enganliegende). Habe mir eigentlich nicht viel davon versprochen, dachte, ich nehm sie höchstens mal für einen kurzen Ausflug mit der Freundin.

Gestern habe ich sie mal getestet. Das Polster ist wesentlich angenehmer als erwartet. Ich hätte sie nur einen Tick kleiner kaufen sollen. Beim Laufen fühlt sich das ganze etwas nach Windel an. Beim Fahren fand ich die Hose angenehm, kein Vergleich mit älteren Discounterhosen.


----------



## g-star79 (5. Mai 2007)

Aldi,Lidl oder Tchiboklamotten kommen für mich überhaupt nicht infrage,

Nalini ist da eine gute preiswerte alternative bzw. gibts ja bei Ebay auch Markenschnäppchen.

Zubehör wie eine Luftpumpe oder Fahrradleuchten würde ich höchstens beim Discounter kaufen...

Jedem das seine und mir das......


----------



## xrated (5. Mai 2007)

Auf dem MTB mags etwas anders sein weil man die Handflächen fast immer in der Luft hat aber auf dem Rennrad stützt man sich mit den Handballen auf.

Habe bei Aldi auch nur den einen Typ Handschuhe gesehen.

Trinkflaschen kann ich welche aus PP empfehlen, da schmeckts nicht so nach Plastik.


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (5. Mai 2007)

zwilling1606 schrieb:


> *was mich mal mehr interessieren würde, wo bekommt man den günstige Plastiktrinkflaschen???? Habe für die letzte 7,60 bezahlt-das ist etwas  teuer *



http://www.bobshop.de/artikel/bobshop-trinkflasche-1/

halten sogar dicht die dinger^^


----------



## WolArn (5. Mai 2007)

P0g0Fr3aK schrieb:


> http://www.bobshop.de/artikel/bobshop-trinkflasche-1/
> 
> halten sogar dicht die dinger^^


 Erstbesteller bekommen eine gratis. Mindesbestellwert 30.


----------



## zwilling1606 (5. Mai 2007)

P0g0Fr3aK schrieb:


> http://www.bobshop.de/artikel/bobshop-trinkflasche-1/
> 
> halten sogar dicht die dinger^^



*super, vielen Dank für den Tipp-das ist doch mal ein Wort *


----------



## Yossarian (7. Juli 2007)

zwilling1606 schrieb:


> *ich habe den Bikemate vom ALDI und bin damit zufrieden *



Ich hatte sogar 2 gekauft. 8 zum Fenster rausgeworfen.
Durchschnittliche Laufleistung der beiden Tachos: 100 km.


----------



## Eddigofast (7. Juli 2007)

Ich habe mir das Silikonöl von Aldi gekauft, es Schmiert wesentlich besser und lässt sich super Dosieren, kostete 99 Cent, vorher hatte ich das Silikonöl von NIGRIN für 4,80 Euro...das Zeug taugt Überhaupt nichts ! Manchmal kann man auch Glück haben, bei Bekleidung halte ich mich zurück und Kaufe beim Fachhandel.


----------



## Matze 82 (8. Juli 2007)

Hi,

ich habe auch die aldi radhandschuhe.
Langarmtrikots sind von tschobo, die sind au super.
Ne winterjacke hatte ich mal von Aldi, die ist aber spurlos verschwunden, war a super ding echt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MiketheBikeWW (8. Juli 2007)

Matze 82 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich habe auch die aldi radhandschuhe.
> Langarmtrikots sind von tschobo, die sind au super.
> Ne winterjacke hatte ich mal von Aldi, die ist aber spurlos verschwunden, war a super ding echt.





Die erste und wohl auch letzte Textilie die ich bei Tchibo gekauft habe, war eine Thermo-Skijacke. Erstens fahren auf der Piste mindestens 50 ebenso sparsame Doubles rum, zweitens ging mir nach einem Jahr, bei der 2. Nutzung, nach 5 Tagen einfach so mitten auf der Abfahrt der Reissverschluss auf, für immer....wurde etwas frisch um die Rippen!!!!

Hatte vorher eine Jacke die mindestens 3x so teuer war, die hatte allerdings auch 10 Jahre bei höchster Beanspruchung gehalten. Ohne eine Macke. 

Du kannst bei Billigware Glück haben, aber die Pechquote ist definitiv höher als bei teureren Produkten. Es muss ja nicht gleich ne Edelmarke sein, aber wenn man oft und extrem fährt, würde ich mir kein Trikot von Aldi & Co kaufen. Für ´n Radwegausflug alle 2 Wochen reichts.


----------



## Edel-stein (6. August 2007)

Eine Gore-TEX Jacke kostet in der Herstellung keine 10 . Nur mal zum staunen:
1 qm Gore-Tex Material kostet 40. Dann ist sich wohl auch der Preis erklärbar. Außerdem können keine 10 Aldi-Jacken einer ALp-X Jacke das Wasser reichen.


----------



## insider 99 (7. August 2007)

hm wird mal wieder Zeit für ne Aldi-Aktion.
Ich könnte ein paar günstige Handschuhe und anderen Kleinkram brauchen.
Gibt es noch andere günstige Quellen?


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (7. August 2007)

ebay


----------



## MiketheBikeWW (7. August 2007)

Wolle kaufen und stricken!


----------

